# Soko J-20 Kraguj



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 3, 2008)

The SOKO J-20 (P-2) Kraguj (Sparrowhawk) is a Yugoslavian single-seat light ground-attack and training aircraft, first flown in 1964.

Design:
It is of classic semi-monocoque, fully metal structure with a rectangular wing. The pilot is accommodated in a closed, heated and ventilated cockpit with adjustable seats. The cockpit canopy slides backwards to open. The landing gear is non-retractable with a tail wheel. Rubber dampers provide shock absorption, and hydraulic brakes are used for wheel braking.

The power plant comprises one 245 kW Textron Lycoming GSO-480-B1J6 piston engine and Hartzell HC-B3Z20-1/10151C-5 three-blade metal variable pitch propeller. The engine cooling airflow is intensified by means of two specially designed ejectors. 164 kg of fuel contained in two rubber tanks enables a flight range of 623 km for the fully armed configuration of the aircraft. 27 V DC electric power is supplied from a 1,5 kW generator and a storage battery. De-fogging and de-icing of the windshield is done by blowing of hot air and by fuel injection.

Operation:
The aircraft is specially designed for low-altitude missions against day and night visible ground targets in a broad area. It is readily available to be loaded with weapons and supplied through a flexible system of auxiliary airfields that require no special preparations, especially in mountainous regions. It can take-off from short unprepared runways, even ones covered in deep snow when fitted with skis. It is also called a "Partisan aircraft".

The Kraguj P-2 is intended for close ground force support, and can be used for training of pilots in visual day/night flights, aiming, missile firing and bombing of ground targets.

Armament:
Permanent armament comprises two wing-mounted 7.7 mm Colt Browning Mk-II machine guns with 650 rounds each and a collimator sight in the cockpit. For combat missions there is a capacity for an external load of up to 2100 kg of bombs and two 57 mm and two 128 mm (HVAR-5) air-to-ground rocket launchers. Adapters on the underwing pylons can be used to switch the armament configuration from free-fall bombs to multi-tube launchers with twelve 57 mm air-to-ground rockets. Cluster or cargo bombs, or 128 mm air-to-ground rockets can be fitted.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2008)

Is that covered under the second amendment? I want one.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## solo (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks. For more images try WIKIPEDIA where I found all this info in the first place.


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 6, 2008)

The canopy looks like it was inspired by the mustang's.

Very cool!


----------



## imalko (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some materials in PDF format on Kraguj aircraft development and characteristics (written in English). Recommended.


----------



## jguerrea (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for the PDF

does anyone know where I can get som eparts for a Kraguj ?

BR


Jacques


----------

